# Not enough disk space to upgrade to Kernel 4.7 [SOLVED]

## F_

I use genkernel. When I run "# genkernel all" I get the following error. Can someone please tell me how this is happening? I have 128M of space in /boot and it's very sparsely populated. 

```

# genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.52.4

* Running with options: all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 4.7.0-gentoo for x86_64...

* .. with config file /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/generated-config

* kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/generated-config

*         Previous config backed up to .config--2016-08-24--21-00-38.bak

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

*         >> Running oldconfig...

* kernel: >> Cleaning...

*         >> Compiling 4.7.0-gentoo bzImage...

*         >> Installing firmware ('make firmware_install') due to CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL != y...

*         >> Compiling 4.7.0-gentoo modules...

*         >> Generating module dependency data...

* Copying config for successful build to /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86_64-4.7.0-gentoo

* busybox: >> Using cache

* initramfs: >> Initializing...

*         >> Appending base_layout cpio data...

*         >> Appending auxilary cpio data...

*         >> Copying keymaps

*         >> Appending busybox cpio data...

*         >> Appending modules cpio data...

*         >> Appending blkid cpio data...

*         >> Appending modprobed cpio data...

*         >> Appending linker cpio data...

*         >> Finalizing cpio...

*         >> Compressing cpio data (.xz)...

cp: error writing '/boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.7.0-gentoo': No space left on device

* ERROR: Could not copy the initramfs image to /boot!

*

* -- Grepping log... --

*

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.lex.c

*  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

*  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

*  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

*scripts/kconfig/conf  --oldconfig Kconfig

*.config:76:warning: override: reassigning to symbol UV_MMTIMER

*.config:125:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for X86_INTEL_PSTATE

*.config:2390:warning: override: FB_MB862XX_LIME changes choice state

*.config:2811:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for AB3100_CORE

*.config:2820:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM8400

*.config:2821:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM8350_I2C

*.config:2822:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM8350

*.config:2823:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM831X

*.config:3460:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for POWER_SUPPLY

*--

*Allow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [Y/n/?] y

*  Page migration (MIGRATION) [Y/?] y

*Enable bounce buffers (BOUNCE) [Y/n/?] (NEW)

*Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [Y/n/?] y

*Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] 4096

*Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW)

*  PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [Y/n/?] y

*  Container and Module Devices (ACPI_CONTAINER) [Y/?] (NEW) y

*  Memory Hotplug (ACPI_HOTPLUG_MEMORY) [Y/n/?] y

*  Smart Battery System (ACPI_SBS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)

*  Hardware Error Device (ACPI_HED) [Y/?] y

*  Allow ACPI methods to be inserted/replaced at run time (ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)

*  Boottime Graphics Resource Table support (ACPI_BGRT) [N/y/?] (NEW)

*  ACPI NVDIMM Firmware Interface Table (NFIT) (ACPI_NFIT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)

*  ACPI Platform Error Interface (APEI) (ACPI_APEI) [Y/n/?] y

*    APEI Generic Hardware Error Source (ACPI_APEI_GHES) [Y/n/?] y

*    APEI PCIe AER logging/recovering support (ACPI_APEI_PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

*    APEI memory error recovering support (ACPI_APEI_MEMORY_FAILURE) [Y/n/?] y

*    APEI Error INJection (EINJ) (ACPI_APEI_EINJ) [M/n/y/?] m

*    APEI Error Record Serialization Table (ERST) Debug Support (ACPI_APEI_ERST_DEBUG) [M/n/y/?] m

*  Extended Error Log support (ACPI_EXTLOG) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)

*--

* Bus options (PCI etc.)

*

*PCI support (PCI) [Y/n/?] y

*  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [N/y] (NEW)

*  PCI Express Port Bus support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

*    Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

*      PCI Express ECRC settings control (PCIE_ECRC) [Y/n/?] y

*      PCIe AER error injector support (PCIEAER_INJECT) [M/n/y/?] m

*--

*      *

*      round-robin scheduling (IP_VS_RR) [M/n/?] m

*      weighted round-robin scheduling (IP_VS_WRR) [M/n/?] m

*      least-connection scheduling (IP_VS_LC) [M/n/?] m

*      weighted least-connection scheduling (IP_VS_WLC) [M/n/?] m

*      weighted failover scheduling (IP_VS_FO) [N/m/?] (NEW)

*--

*  * Wireless

*  *

*  Wireless (WIRELESS) [Y] y

*    cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211) [M/n/?] m

*      nl80211 testmode command (NL80211_TESTMODE) [N/y/?] n

*      enable developer warnings (CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS) [N/y/?] n

*--

*SCSI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_SR) [M/n/y/?] m

*  Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) (BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR) [Y/n/?] y

*SCSI generic support (CHR_DEV_SG) [M/n/y/?] m

*SCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [M/n/y/?] m

*SCSI Enclosure Support (SCSI_ENCLOSURE) [M/n/?] m

*Verbose SCSI error reporting (kernel size += 36K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*  Compile All OSD modules with lots of DEBUG prints (SCSI_OSD_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*

* Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata)

*

*Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata) (ATA) [Y/n/m/?] y

*  Verbose ATA error reporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*    Intel OPA Gen1 support (INFINIBAND_HFI1) [M/n/?] (NEW)

*      HFI1 SDMA Order debug (HFI1_DEBUG_SDMA_ORDER) [N/y/?] (NEW)

*      HFI1 enable 31 bit PSN (HFI1_VERBS_31BIT_PSN) [Y/n/?] (NEW)

*      Config SDMA Verbosity (SDMA_VERBOSITY) [N/y/?] (NEW)

*

* EDAC (Error Detection And Correction) reporting

*

*EDAC (Error Detection And Correction) reporting (EDAC) [Y/n/?] y

*  EDAC legacy sysfs (EDAC_LEGACY_SYSFS) [Y/n/?] y

*  Debugging (EDAC_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*  Decode MCEs in human-readable form (only on AMD for now) (EDAC_DECODE_MCE) [M/n/y/?] m

*  Main Memory EDAC (Error Detection And Correction) reporting (EDAC_MM_EDAC) [M/n/y/?] m

*    AMD64 (Opteron, Athlon64) (EDAC_AMD64) [M/n/?] m

*      Sysfs HW Error injection facilities (EDAC_AMD64_ERROR_INJECTION) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*  JFS statistics (JFS_STATISTICS) [N/y/?] n

*XFS filesystem support (XFS_FS) [M/n/y/?] m

*  XFS Quota support (XFS_QUOTA) [Y/n/?] y

*  XFS POSIX ACL support (XFS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

*  XFS Realtime subvolume support (XFS_RT) [N/y/?] n

*  XFS Verbose Warnings (XFS_WARN) [N/y/?] (NEW)

*--

*Inotify support for userspace (INOTIFY_USER) [Y/n/?] y

*Filesystem wide access notification (FANOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y

*  fanotify permissions checking (FANOTIFY_ACCESS_PERMISSIONS) [N/y/?] (NEW)

*Quota support (QUOTA) [Y/n/?] y

*Report quota messages through netlink interface (QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE) [Y/n/?] y

*Print quota warnings to console (OBSOLETE) (PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING) [Y/n/?] y

*--

*Enable tracing for RCU (RCU_TRACE) [N/y/?] n

*Provide debugging asserts for adding NO_HZ support to an arch (RCU_EQS_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW)

*Force round-robin CPU selection for unbound work items (DEBUG_WQ_FORCE_RR_CPU) [N/y/?] (NEW)

*Force extended block device numbers and spread them (DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT) [N/y/?] n

*Enable CPU hotplug state control (CPU_HOTPLUG_STATE_CONTROL) [N/y/?] (NEW)

*Notifier error injection (NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECTION) [N/m/y/?] (NEW)

*--

*  LD      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/mcheck/built-in.o

*  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/microcode/core.o

*  CC      kernel/power/hibernate.o

*  CC      arch/x86/kernel/cpu/microcode/intel.o

*arch/x86/kernel/cpu/microcode/intel.c: In function ‘save_mc_for_early’:

*arch/x86/kernel/cpu/microcode/intel.c:514:1: warning: the frame size of 1032 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes [-Wframe-larger-than=]

* }

* ^

*arch/x86/kernel/cpu/microcode/intel.c: In function ‘get_matching_model_microcode.isra.3.constprop’:

*arch/x86/kernel/cpu/microcode/intel.c:346:1: warning: the frame size of 1064 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes [-Wframe-larger-than=]

*--

*  CC      kernel/configs.o

*  LD      kernel/built-in.o

*  CC      mm/vmpressure.o

*  CC      mm/swap_cgroup.o

*  CC      fs/open.o

*  CC      mm/memory-failure.o

*--

*In file included from /usr/include/stdio.h:936:0,

*                 from Documentation/mic/mpssd/mpssd.h:23,

*                 from Documentation/mic/mpssd/mpssd.c:41:

*In function ‘snprintf’,

*    inlined from ‘set_cmdline’ at Documentation/mic/mpssd/mpssd.c:1541:9:

*/usr/include/bits/stdio2.h:64:3: warning: call to __builtin___snprintf_chk will always overflow destination buffer

*--

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-config.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-traffic.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-ethtool.o

*  CC [M]  drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-main.o

*drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-main.c: In function ‘vxge_poll_inta’:

*drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-main.c:1873:1: warning: the frame size of 1056 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes [-Wframe-larger-than=]

* }

* ^

*drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-main.c: In function ‘vxge_tx_msix_handle’:

*drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-main.c:2246:1: warning: the frame size of 1040 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes [-Wframe-larger-than=]

* }

* ^

*drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-main.c: In function ‘vxge_netpoll’:

*drivers/net/ethernet/neterion/vxge/vxge-main.c:1908:1: warning: the frame size of 1048 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes [-Wframe-larger-than=]

*--

*  LD [M]  sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1712.o

*  LD [M]  sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice17xx-ak4xxx.o

*  LD [M]  sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1724.o

*  CC [M]  sound/pci/korg1212/korg1212.o

*fs/jffs2/xattr.c: In function ‘jffs2_build_xattr_subsystem’:

*fs/jffs2/xattr.c:887:1: warning: the frame size of 1120 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes [-Wframe-larger-than=]

*--

*  CC [M]  net/netfilter/nfnetlink_log.o

*  CC [M]  net/openvswitch/actions.o

*  CC [M]  net/netfilter/nf_conntrack_core.o

*  CC [M]  net/openvswitch/datapath.o

*net/openvswitch/datapath.c: In function ‘ovs_flow_cmd_new’:

*net/openvswitch/datapath.c:1064:1: warning: the frame size of 1032 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes [-Wframe-larger-than=]

* }

* ^

*net/openvswitch/datapath.c: In function ‘ovs_flow_cmd_set’:

*net/openvswitch/datapath.c:1205:1: warning: the frame size of 1040 bytes is larger than 1024 bytes [-Wframe-larger-than=]

*--

* Running with options: all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86_64/modules_load ..

*

* ERROR: Could not copy the initramfs image to /boot!

*

* -- End log... --

*

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

*

* Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*

```

I am currently using kernel 4.1.15. After this error, I went to see what was in /boot:

```

# ls -lh /boot

total 113M

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 1.0K Feb 22  2016 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  31M Dec  7  2015 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.1.12-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  31M Feb 22  2016 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.1.15-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  27M Aug 24 23:44 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.7.0-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 5.3M Dec  4  2015 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.1.12-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4.7M Feb 22  2016 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.1.15-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4.9M Aug 24 21:31 kernel-genkernel-x86_64-4.7.0-gentoo

drwx------ 2 root root  12K Aug 15  2014 lost+found

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3.1M Dec  4  2015 System.map-genkernel-x86_64-4.1.12-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2.8M Feb 22  2016 System.map-genkernel-x86_64-4.1.15-gentoo-r1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3.0M Aug 24 21:31 System.map-genkernel-x86_64-4.7.0-gentoo

```

Many Thanks.Last edited by F_ on Mon Aug 29, 2016 3:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ct85711

 *Quote:*   

>  I have 128M of space in /boot and it's very sparsely populated

 

 *Quote:*   

> total 113M
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 1.0K Feb 22  2016 grub
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  31M Dec  7  2015 initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-4.1.12-gentoo
> ...

 

Hmmm...  it is not that hard to figure out what you need to do...  You have 3 different kernels in your /boot, each taking up about 31M easily for each one (just going by the initramfs alone, not counting the other parts).  How about the novel part of deleting one of the older ones that you don't use; like say the oldest one for instance...

----------

## lexflex

Hi, 

I agree that those large initramfs files explain why you run out of space.

I do have a question about this: I just upgraded my kernel using Genkernel for the first time since 2014. I used oldconfig, and the new initramfs is 10x bigger than the old one, with no options changed ( at least not by me).

Why are they so big ? 

```

ls /boot/ -all |grep initramfs-A

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 32778616 Aug 17 12:14 initramfs-A1-x86_64-4.7.1-gentoo

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  3409460 Jan 19  2014 initramfs-A3-x86_64-3.12.8-gentoo

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  3307784 Mar  9  2013 initramfs-A8-x86_64-3.6.1-gentoo

```

Thanks,

Alex.

----------

## kharitonow

 *lexflex wrote:*   

> Hi, 
> 
> I agree that those large initramfs files explain why you run out of space.
> 
> I do have a question about this: I just upgraded my kernel using Genkernel for the first time since 2014. I used oldconfig, and the new initramfs is 10x bigger than the old one, with no options changed ( at least not by me).
> ...

 

Could you check CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL parameter? And unset it if it is enabled.

----------

## toralf

 *lexflex wrote:*   

> I just upgraded my kernel using Genkernel for the first time since 2014

 So this is a disconnected system ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lexflex,

Take your initrd apart, tell us what's in it.

In days of old, the initrd was statically linked as was about the size of the kernel.  Mine still is.  

It was hand rolled in April 2009, with no kernel modules, so its just a piece of firmware, like grub and the BIOS.

grub and the initrd are not attack vectors, unless you have physical access to the machine. 

Less of the initrd content can be built statically, so it will include ld, glibc, (random libs) ... all the kernel modules known to Linus and some that aren't.

----------

## lexflex

 *kharitonow wrote:*   

> Could you check CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL parameter? And unset it if it is enabled.

 

Thanks, that definitely made a difference !

See the line with "aug 28":

```

 ls /boot/ -l |grep A

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3097905 Aug 17 11:26 System.map-A1-x86_64-4.7.1-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3070757 Aug 28 10:54 System.map-A2-x86_64-4.7.1-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2189161 Jan 19  2014 System.map-A3-x86_64-3.12.8-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2048362 Mar  9  2013 System.map-A8-x86_64-3.6.1-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root     1024 Aug 15  2013 grub

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 32778616 Aug 17 12:14 initramfs-A1-x86_64-4.7.1-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5351148 Aug 28 11:32 initramfs-A2-x86_64-4.7.1-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3409460 Jan 19  2014 initramfs-A3-x86_64-3.12.8-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3307784 Mar  9  2013 initramfs-A8-x86_64-3.6.1-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5109904 Aug 17 11:26 kernel-A1-x86_64-4.7.1-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4745424 Aug 28 10:54 kernel-A2-x86_64-4.7.1-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3736016 Jan 19  2014 kernel-A3-x86_64-3.12.8-gentoo

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3530976 Mar  9  2013 kernel-A8-x86_64-3.6.1-gentoo

```

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *lexflex wrote:*   I just upgraded my kernel using Genkernel for the first time since 2014 So this is a disconnected system ?

 

No, it has been running 24/7 for a couple of years now, but I just dont upgrade the kernel so often...  :Smile: 

Thanks,

Alex.

----------

## toralf

 *lexflex wrote:*   

> No, it has been running 24/7 for a couple of years now, but I just dont upgrade the kernel so often... 
> 
> 

 hehe  so you are an optimistic guy - I become too paranoid over the time I do fear  :Wink: 

----------

## lexflex

Hi,

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> In days of old, the initrd was statically linked as was about the size of the kernel.  Mine still is.  
> 
> It was hand rolled in April 2009, with no kernel modules, so its just a piece of firmware, like grub and the BIOS.
> 
> grub and the initrd are not attack vectors, unless you have physical access to the machine. 
> ...

 

Thanks for the explanation, I never really looked into what is in there so indeed I should look into that. Also, the new kernel and initramfs is still larger than the original ones. I have other systems without initramfs but per system I usually keep to the kernel-setup determined by me when first installed  :Smile: 

 *toralf wrote:*   

> hehe  so you are an optimistic guy - I become too paranoid over the time I do fear 

 

Well, I probably should upgrade the kernel more often, but usually when stuff works I tend to keep it at that... ( so i am not sure if I am so optimistic or just a bit lazy... ).

Alex.

----------

